# Wyndham Reward CC to pay for MF



## Sandy VDH (Sep 26, 2016)

Has anyone done this?  Do you get extra points for paying your MFs on the Wyndham Reward Credit Card?

Just wondering about other experiences?


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 26, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Has anyone done this?  Do you get extra points for paying your MFs on the Wyndham Reward Credit Card?
> 
> Just wondering about other experiences?



I've seen a lot of other posts on this matter. The general consensus is that you are better off to take out a credit card that has one of the best cash back bonus rates and use it to pay your maintenance fees and take the cash back as cash or a statement credit.

That is exactly what we do. The Wyndham Rewards Card program isn't very good. In one post I think someone worked out the math. We've been to several updates that the sales reps actually admitted, eventually, after we continued to say we weren't interested in using their card that we are better off using a credit card with a good cash back bonus rate than the Wyndham Rewards Card.


----------



## jhoug (Sep 26, 2016)

*Had the Barclays for a short time.*

The paying of maintenance fees on this did not get the bonus points like using it to pay a Wyndham affiliated hotel did, so that being said it was not worth the same amount/bonuses that I got with other cards and I cancelled it the next year when I got charged a fee for having that card. 
 Previously had the Wyndham affiliated B of A card and it did work like that for maintenance fees.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2016)

> We've been to several updates that the sales reps actually admitted, eventually, after we continued to say we weren't interested in using their card that we are better off using a credit card with a good cash back bonus rate than the Wyndham Rewards Card.



This.  We went to a Shell presentation, and I became interested in the Wyndham credit card, based on a salesperson's spiel about the credit card.  Total baloney, and I called them on it, when they absolutely refused to show me paperwork with the benefits he was touting.  This worked to get us done with the update in quick order.  Show me the real info and not your inflated numbers.  I will use that tact again, too.


----------



## newbie2005 (Sep 30, 2016)

15,000 points = 1 free night stay at ANY wyndham hotel....so yeah I'm using it to stay in NYC.  I have the card now.  I use it to pay for NYC, SF, Paris etc... mf is not a good value.


----------



## lily28 (Oct 11, 2016)

I also have this Wyndham reward card and used it to get 3 night at a 1 bedroom at Koalo landing at Kauai for 45000 points total this year.  Each night would have costed >$500 per night.  I also book 2 night using 30000 point at London next year which would have cost me 200 pound per night.  I only use Wyndham reward points to book hotels at expensive locale since a cheap room and a expensive room cost the same 15000 points.   I get 15000 bonus point per year after paying for the annual fee of $69.  So I am planning to keep this card for now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 11, 2016)

When you use the Chase Sapphire Reserve, you get 3X points on all dining, maintenance fees and all travel.  The 100K point bonus is about 12 nights in Hyatt hotels, and those are my favorite hotels.  

100K points and 3X on my Wyndham MF's is a MUCH better deal.  I am ecstatic.  I transfer a lot of points to Southwest and Hyatt.


----------



## OutSkiing (Oct 11, 2016)

We've stayed nights at Wyndham Grand in downtown Chicago for 15,000 Wyndham reward points which would be >$250.  Also, for a smaller Wyngate, or Hampton we generally use 3000 points to get a significant cash discount.  We're pretty happy with the Wyndham Barclay card for hotel stays and I use mine for most charges including Wyndham MF.  

Definitely not worth turning in Reward points to attempt to pay down MF.

Now reading that charging the MF does not result in as high a rewards points rate as other purchases on the card, has me thinking.  Thanks for the tip o the Chase Saphire 3x points card and Hyatt.

Bob


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 26, 2017)

This is an old thread, but I didn't seem to get a clear answer.  We just used 15,000 points to get a "free" night at the Galvez Hotel in Galveston (Tuesday, before Harvey).  We charged most of our meals, swim up bar, etc., to our room.  Some meals, lobby bar we charged directly to our card.  I was looking at our Wyndham Barclaycard online this morning, and also in it were our last MF and a couple of guest fee's we had to pay for a December reservation.  You can click on each "transaction" and see reward points for each.  5 points/$ were awarded for the Galvez Hotel room charge; 1 point/$ for the meals/lobby bar; and only 1 point/$ for Wyndham MF and guest and RT transactions.  So it looks like Wyndham does NOT extend the 5 point/$ spent on MF's or other transactions.  I will be calling this morning to verify this, because I thought they did..  Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Railman83 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have the card and use to pay mfs.   You get 5 to 1 on mfs and 1 to 1 on other.   At 5 to 1 you spend $3000 and get $15000 credit or a free night.   I have a 1.5% cash back card and if I spent $3000 on it I'd earn $45, so for mfs a room is generally worth more than cash back.

On regular purchases the math changes.  $15000 would get the same room or $225 cash back on a 1.5% card which is more than most available rooms are worth.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 26, 2017)

I went to an Owner's Update at Glacier Canyon and the sales rep was trying to say that there was ANOTHER Wyndham card that pays much better but it is only for direct VIP. As to whether or not to believe that or not...?


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Railman83 said:


> I have the card and use to pay mfs.   You get 5 to 1 on mfs and 1 to 1 on other.   At 5 to 1 you spend $3000 and get $15000 credit or a free night.   I have a 1.5% cash back card and if I spent $3000 on it I'd earn $45, so for mfs a room is generally worth more than cash back.
> 
> On regular purchases the math changes.  $15000 would get the same room or $225 cash back on a 1.5% card which is more than most available rooms are worth.


You mean regular purchases of $3000 (not $15000) would get 3000 points or $45, right?


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> You mean regular purchases of $3000 (not $15000) would get 3000 points or $45, right?


It seems like our MF's in the past have earned 5 points per dollar.  But when you check your current Barclaycard transactions, and click the Wyndham MF transaction, it only shows a 1 point per dollar award.  Maybe it is incorrect on the Barclaycard website.


----------



## Railman83 (Aug 26, 2017)

let's try this again.   

You spend $15000 on mfs with Windham card you get 5 nights.   If you spent $15000 on a 1.5% cash card you get $225.   So at 5 to 1 the card makes sense to me.  

Regular purchases on Wyndham totaling $15000 is one to one  and you'd get one night, so I'd rather have the $225


----------



## Railman83 (Aug 26, 2017)

Assuming of course that Wyndham hasn't changed the 5 to 1 as another poster said.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 26, 2017)

The Wyndham credit card is not a good one for regular spending.  Get the Chase Sapphire Reserve card and get 3X on MF's.  A $15K spend on anything travel related gets 45,000 points.  That is worth more like $675 through portal.


----------



## bbodb1 (Sep 18, 2017)

While I do have a Wyndham Rewards Credit Card, here is another reason why it is (simply put) a crappy card - I've been inundated with Balance Transfer offers from Wyndham Rewards but when you read the fine print, their current offer is a 4% balance transfer charge.  That is the highest of any card I currently hold and yet another example of why this card is NOT worth holding.  

I agree with the sentiment noted throughout this thread - find a good cash back card instead.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 18, 2017)

We have used the Wyndham Barclaycard to pay our Wyndham CWA MF's and sundry Wyndham hotel charges since March.  Up until our August 23 statement we received 5 Wyndham points per dollar spent on all Wyndham charges (including MF's) which is a great deal for free/discounted stays at the Wyndham Galvez Hotel (where we go 6-7 times a year.). However, on our last statement (8/23) we only received 1 Wyndham point per dollar spent on Wyndham MF's.  I called Barclaycard and  they said there was a mistake and I should have received 5 points.  They opened a "ticket" (sound familiar?) and said they would rectify the problem in 7-10 days.  If they have stopped the 5 point per MF dollar award, I will immediately cancel the Wyndham Barclaycard and probably start using our Costco Citi card which rewards 3% of all travel charges (I will see if MF's are included in this award program.). If they are not I will look for another card that rewards 2-3% back.


----------



## vice (Sep 18, 2017)

dagger1, I noticed that Barclays did not give me correct 5 to 1 spend credit for maintenance fees as well on my August statement. I figured it was just an error on my account but ended up having to escalate it to a complaint (2 phone calls and 2 emails) to get it fixed. I have a hunch that more that just us 2 TUG members were affected in August so I advise other Wyndham Rewards Barclay card owners to check their August statement for errors.



dagger1 said:


> This is an old thread, but I didn't seem to get a clear answer.  We just used 15,000 points to get a "free" night at the Galvez Hotel in Galveston (Tuesday, before Harvey).  We charged most of our meals, swim up bar, etc., to our room.  Some meals, lobby bar we charged directly to our card.  I was looking at our Wyndham Barclaycard online this morning, and also in it were our last MF and a couple of guest fee's we had to pay for a December reservation.  You can click on each "transaction" and see reward points for each.  5 points/$ were awarded for the Galvez Hotel room charge; 1 point/$ for the meals/lobby bar; and only 1 point/$ for Wyndham MF and guest and RT transactions.  So it looks like Wyndham does NOT extend the 5 point/$ spent on MF's or other transactions.  I will be calling this morning to verify this, because I thought they did..  Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Vice, thanks for sharing.  I'm glad they restored your full point value.  Maybe it was just a system wide "failure".  I mentioned the issue to the concierge at the Wyndham Sedona a couple of days ago and she said that she had heard that there was a new Wyndham Barclaycard that did not offer the 5 to 1 spend credit, but that our card should still receive this benefit.  Hopefully the full point value will show up by this time next week.


----------



## kaljor (Sep 18, 2017)

It looks like they have a different reward schedule for new cards.  3 for 1 points for MF's and on-property purchases and 2 for 1 on gas, utility, and grocery stores. A 15,000 point bonus after your first purchase. 

https://home.barclaycardus.com/cards/wyndham-rewards-visa-card.html


----------



## jhoug (Sep 18, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> This is an old thread, but I didn't seem to get a clear answer.  We just used 15,000 points to get a "free" night at the Galvez Hotel in Galveston (Tuesday, before Harvey).  We charged most of our meals, swim up bar, etc., to our room.  Some meals, lobby bar we charged directly to our card.  I was looking at our Wyndham Barclaycard online this morning, and also in it were our last MF and a couple of guest fee's we had to pay for a December reservation.  You can click on each "transaction" and see reward points for each.  5 points/$ were awarded for the Galvez Hotel room charge; 1 point/$ for the meals/lobby bar; and only 1 point/$ for Wyndham MF and guest and RT transactions.  So it looks like Wyndham does NOT extend the 5 point/$ spent on MF's or other transactions.  I will be calling this morning to verify this, because I thought they did..  Does anyone know for sure?



No,  they do not give extra points for Wyndham Maintenance fees, just the hotels.  That was my point, the old B of A card used to work that way.  The Barclays does not.

Well, unless they changed it again.  I just looked at the other poster's link.


----------



## weemoeway (Oct 6, 2017)

Railman83 said:


> I have the card and use to pay mfs.   You get 5 to 1 on mfs and 1 to 1 on other.



Out of curiosity, when did folks sign up for the CC that they got 5:1 on MFs? I've had a card for a long time and didn't get any such bonus. I did sign up for another card somewhat recently because I noticed it offered 3:1 on MFs


----------



## Railman83 (Oct 6, 2017)

It might be for the first year only


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 6, 2017)

We signed up for the Wyndham Barclaycard last February.  We only use this card for CWA MF’s and other Wyndham related charges.  We received 5 Wyndham Points for every dollar spent (all Wyndham charges) on our March, April, May, June, July and August statements.  On our September statement we only received 1 Wyndham point per dollar spent.  I called and they said we should have received 5 Points as on all the previous statements.  On our October statement we received a 10,000 Wyndham point adjustment, which is more than I expected.  The adjustment shows on the statement, but not on the Wyndham Rewards website yet...


----------



## weemoeway (Oct 11, 2017)

Ahh... I think I figured it out. The 5:1 on MF that people are getting are via the card that has a $75 annual fee, right? I was only looking at the one with no annual fee.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 11, 2017)

The September 2017 issue of Consumer Reports had an article on cash-back cards.  It mentioned cards which provide 5 or 6 percent back on groceries or gasoline.  They recommended juggling of two cards - one of those with another card that gives 2% back on everything.  More recently, a letter to the editor asked why only two cards.   The letter writer said he and his wife juggle four cards!


----------

